# Tour of Utah Thread



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

The coverage has started.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Cycling and NFL Pre-Season in the same week - my cup spillith over!

But seriously, I'm hopeing for a good race - last year's didn't get me fired-up.
DVRing it so I won't miss anything. :thumbsup:

I'd like to see Hejsedal or Euser take this. Wonder how long it will take Christian Vandevelde to crash-out?


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

LostViking said:


> Cycling and NFL Pre-Season in the same week - my cup spillith over!
> 
> But seriously, I'm hopeing for a good race - last year's didn't get me fired-up.
> DVRing it so I won't miss anything. :thumbsup:
> ...


I, no surprise of course, would love to see Ryder take it. He's had such a pissy year.

I'm trying to watch it via the live tracker on their website, but keep loosing the video. I think at 4 Eurosport 2 is covering it.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Does anybody know where the bib numbers are listed?

I found them

Tour of Utah Tour Tracker powered by Adobe


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Put me down as underwhelmed by the Tracker coverage. In commentary, video quality, camera work, ads.... All around meh.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Marc said:


> Put me down as underwhelmed by the Tracker coverage. In commentary, video quality, camera work, ads.... All around meh.


That's putting it politely. I would say, it's been downright $hitty. Hopefully they get their crap together and improve for tomorrow.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

love4himies said:


> That's putting it politely. I would say, it's been downright $hitty. Hopefully they get their crap together and improve for tomorrow.


Eh, there's been shitty quality coverage of these USA tours in the very recent past... This wasn't near as bad as those. Annoying, yes.


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

The event itself seems well run. The before and afters were great today.

My ride in the middle was pretty good too.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Fox sports network had 2 hours of ok coverage today. Not great but good enough I thought...


----------



## paddy_boy (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm on vacation this week, otherwise wouldn't be able to watch. It's a pretty huge drop-off in quality from the Tour de France, but at least it's being covered. The live video from the race keeps breaking up, like, every 3 seconds, maybe due to the terrain; really hurts the flow of the action. I'm also missing the helicopter cam from the TdF. Also a little too heavy on the local boosterism and human-interest stories.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

paddy_boy said:


> I'm on vacation this week, otherwise wouldn't be able to watch. It's a pretty huge drop-off in quality from the Tour de France, but at least it's being covered. The live video from the race keeps breaking up, like, every 3 seconds, maybe due to the terrain; really hurts the flow of the action. I'm also missing the helicopter cam from the TdF. Also a little too heavy on the local boosterism and human-interest stories.


Part of it today is weather allegedly...due to icing at altitude they can't keep the relay aircraft on site...

That being said...for as much money as these clowns are getting from adverts, I feel it is a waste. Only reason I'm not annoyed more is because I'm not paying out of pocket for it.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

You guys are watching this where? I don't find any listings Fox Sports, NBC Sports, and my DVR search doesn't turn up anything either. Are you streaming it from somewhere?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

looigi said:


> You guys are watching this where? I don't find any listings Fox Sports, NBC Sports, and my DVR search doesn't turn up anything either. Are you streaming it from somewhere?



Streaming:

Tour of Utah Tour Tracker powered by Adobe

All other coverage:

2013 - Live Race Coverage - Tour of Utah


That being said today is basically a bust...the commentators are trying anything and everything to fill broadcast time...because there's been no race video for 2+ hours


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm watching it from here, but you need a good ad blocker:

Error 404 - Page Not Found - FromSport - SportLemon.tv

I use an Hdmi cable to connect to my TV and voila, great race watching. Well, except the video is pretty crappy.

Ad blocker for Chrome:

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/adblock/gighmmpiobklfepjocnamgkkbiglidom?hl=en

It's on from 4-6 Toronto time.


----------



## paddy_boy (Oct 1, 2012)

I was watching yesterday on Fox Sports West in SoCal; most of the regional Fox affiliates are covering it (Fox Sports West, Fox Sports South, etc). Via DirecTv.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Marc said:


> Eh, there's been shitty quality coverage of these USA tours in the very recent past... This wasn't near as bad as those. Annoying, yes.


I'm usually working as I don't normally have summer vacations, but this year I have this week off.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Marc said:


> Streaming:
> 
> Tour of Utah Tour Tracker powered by Adobe
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks. I found it at Tour of Utah Tour Tracker powered by Adobe but thought it wasn't it because there was nothing but commercials for the first few minutes I tried watching.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

looigi said:


> Hey, thanks. I found it at Tour of Utah Tour Tracker powered by Adobe but thought it wasn't it because there was nothing but commercials for the first few minutes I tried watching.


Nope in addition to the banners...and all the corporate-name-sponsored bullshit...the online tracker gets ads too.

Funnily one of the Tour of Utah sponsors, "Vivint." came by my house last year....and outright lied through their teeth about just about everything from their service, their awards, to "your neighbors ____ signed up across the street" when the guy clearly didn't know my neighbors. Back then Vivint had a D- BBB rating, which the subsequently "upgraded" to "not accredited".


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Agreed, hard to complain because it is free. That said, coverage sucks at best. The replacement coverage of the kids sprinting wasn't bad. Stars of tomorrow.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

So they are streaming yesterday's stage. Does that mean there is NO coverage of stage 2?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

love4himies said:


> So they are streaming yesterday's stage. Does that mean there is NO coverage of stage 2?


I still have sort of-live streaming of that damn mountain at the finish....and the 3 guys sitting in front of a tarp.


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jul 15, 2011)

It's essentially a continental level race in a country that barely watches cycling. Not really sure what is expected. Any coverage at all is a bonus. Bummer they are having issues with the feed today, but I missed the finish yesterday, so at least I'll get to see the replay.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Marc said:


> I still have sort of-live streaming of that damn mountain at the finish....and the 3 guys sitting in front of a tarp.


Thanks. I changed from Eurosport 2 to the live coverage feed on the T of U website.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

I 'm DVRing this on DirecTV.
Lot's of transmission break-up, just like the Tour of California transmissions.
Beautiful pics of Southern Utah when everything is clicking though. :thumbsup:


----------



## paddy_boy (Oct 1, 2012)

The coverage actually got a lot better at the end of Stage 2. Was happy to see the Green Edge rider win the stage; since I ride a Scott Foil, I have a rooting interest. Not a whole lot of people living in these small Utah towns, so no huge crowds, but the scenery is beautiful; wish I was there! Hopefully the ratings are high enough to justify future coverage - I'm just happy to see American cycling on tv.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

paddy_boy said:


> The coverage actually got a lot better at the end of Stage 2. Was happy to see the Green Edge rider win the stage; since I ride a Scott Foil, I have a rooting interest. Not a whole lot of people living in these small Utah towns, so no huge crowds, but the scenery is beautiful; wish I was there! Hopefully the ratings are high enough to justify future coverage - I'm just happy to see American cycling on tv.


I love watching the scenery on these events too. Utah is now on my list of "must visits". 

Unfortunately, I think until they get the "bugs" out of the transmission quality, there are not going to be a lot of so-so fans watching cycling due to frustration. However, I do agree, that every bit of TV time helps.

I wish the riders would make more attacks, it make for a much more exciting race to watch.


----------



## newfield (Apr 19, 2006)

I have had very little trouble with my internet connection. The commentary by Tim Johnson, an actual current racer, has been the best I've ever heard. His insight into what it's like to be in a breakaway , cattle guard crossings, and other subjects blows away any of the same boring nonsense you hear on TDF coverage


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

WAY TO GO MORTON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Jonathan will be proud of your performance today.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

newfield said:


> I have had very little trouble with my internet connection. The commentary by Tim Johnson, an actual current racer, has been the best I've ever heard. His insight into what it's like to be in a breakaway , cattle guard crossings, and other subjects blows away any of the same boring nonsense you hear on TDF coverage


I do like Tim's commentary. 

That idiot that is doing the announcing of the jerseys at the end drives me frigging batty.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Here I was thinking this was an easy one for Ryder. After today, I'm rethinking that thought.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Gutsy ride by the kid today - can Garmin control the rest of the race so he can walk away with the total victory?


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Is anybody else loosing their connection with the live feed from the TofU website?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

love4himies said:


> Is anybody else loosing their connection with the live feed from the TofU website?


Took me a few refreshes. Have it steady now though.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Marc said:


> Took me a few refreshes. Have it steady now though.


That's what I ended up doing too. Thought I was going to loose it at the end. A few choice words escaped my mouth :blush2:


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

LostViking said:


> Gutsy ride by the kid today - can Garmin control the rest of the race so he can walk away with the total victory?


They did a great job today. I hope it continues.


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

Tomorrow will be brutal. The mine road is steepest close to the top. I see some HDs tomorrow.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Neat looking part of the country. I have some relatives that live out there. I should visit sometime.


----------



## dcb (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't know how exactly they rate the climbs but I'd climb up to Snowbird (HC) any day rather than up to Guardsman Pass from Park City (1). As mentioned earlier, the last part through Deer Valley is really steep and then there's the "paved" section over the pass. Honestly, that road was better when it was dirt. The worst paving job ever.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

I missed it today. It was Poker Run day on the St Lawrence River so we were out on the water all day watching the performance boats. :cryin:


----------



## Rich Gibson (Jul 26, 2013)

love4himies said:


> I do like Tim's commentary.
> 
> That idiot that is doing the announcing of the jerseys at the end drives me frigging batty.


He's over driving the microphone and distorting his speech. Someone should tell the emperor that he has no clothes. Secondly his frenetic screaming does not add to the majesty of the ceremony. I put it on mute.


----------



## Dave Cutter (Sep 26, 2012)

I missed bunches of the beginning.... but really enjoyed watching the last few minutes. The mountain went on forever.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Rich Gibson said:


> He's over driving the microphone and distorting his speech. Someone should tell the emperor that he has no clothes. Secondly his frenetic screaming does not add to the majesty of the ceremony. I put it on mute.


IIRC, every single year of Tour of Utah web streaming there's been (severe) audio issues....this is the first year that I can remember where the commentator mics were not severely distorting and non-intelligible.


----------



## matabala (Aug 10, 2004)

love4himies said:


> Here I was thinking this was an easy one for Ryder. After today, I'm rethinking that thought.


Loses 17min on the queen stage...where's the juice?


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Ryder abandoned!


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Go Danielson!


----------



## Rich Gibson (Jul 26, 2013)

Marc said:


> IIRC, every single year of Tour of Utah web streaming there's been (severe) audio issues....this is the first year that I can remember where the commentator mics were not severely distorting and non-intelligible.


For today's race the announcers apparently were near to this clown. All through the race you could hear him shouting and screaming excitedly about every little nuance in the race. Maybe next year they can get someone else who hasn't had five super mocha delights right before picking up the mike!


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Anybody find out what happened to Ryder? So close to the end, I can't believe he quit unless he crashed. I wish the coverage was better than it was.


----------



## kooshbal (May 4, 2011)

What was the prize, dollar awards to the top riders, teams?


----------



## Dexter. (Aug 22, 2013)

It's too bad they couldn't get Phil Liggett to do the race commentary. Tim Johnson did a great job though, but that other dude was on another planet with his comments


----------

